# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Schommelende bloeddruk?

## desiree mulder

Kan iemand mij vertellen hoe je aan een schommelende bloeddruk komt??

Mijn dochter van 14 kwam vorig weekend der bed uit zei bij de slaapkamerdeur goedemorgen tegen me en viel flauw neer.
Dit was nu de tweede keer.
Ik ben bij de huisarts hiermee geweest en deze heeft der bloed laten prikken alles was goed.
Het is een meisje van 15 en 1.80 lang die al ruim een jaar menstrueert en ong.70kilo weegt ze eet goed gewoon 3 keer per dag.
Als ze te snel opstaat is ze erg duizelig als ze 2 keer achterelkaar van de stoel opstaat is ze duizelig.
De huisarts constateerde wel een schommelende bloeddruk nou vraag ik me af is dit normaal??
En hoekomt zoiets??
Kan ik hier wat aan doen voor haar zodat ze minder snel duizelig word??
Elke tip is welkom.

Alvast bedankt
groetjes Desiree Mulder

----------

